# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τί ιδιαιτερότητες έχουν οι ringneck;

## spiroscorfu

θα αποκτισω ενα ζευγαρι ρικ νεκ ξερει κανεις απο αυτα να με κατατοπισει

----------


## Niva2gr

Σπύρο, οι ρίγκνεκ δεν είναι και οι πιο εύκολοι παπαγάλοι. Πώς και αποφάσισες να πάρεις αυτό το είδος, και μάλιστα ζευγάρι;
Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρώτα πρέπει να μάθεις ότι μπορείς για αυτούς και μετά να αποφασίσεις αν θα μπορέσεις να ανταποκριθείς στις ανάγκες τους.

----------


## spiroscorfu

μου τα χαριζει μια φιλη για πες τι ιδιετεροτητες εχουν

----------


## Niva2gr

Εγώ δεν ξέρω απο ρίγκνεκ!
Περιμένουμε να απαντήσουν όσοι γνωρίζουν!   :winky:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Εγω θα μιλησω μονο απο προσωπικη πειρα...  :winky:  
Με τον δικο μου σταθηκα πολυ τυχερος..
Οτι και να του βαλω (λαχανικα-φρουτα) τα καταβροχθιζει..
Φασαρια δεν κανει εκτος απο το πρωι μερικες κραυγες...
Το μονο που δεν μπορεσα να κανω ειναι να τον εξημερωσω..
Δυστυχως δεν μπορεσε ποτε να με εμπιστευτει..
Κατα τη γνωμη μου αν τα πουλια αυτου του ειδους δεν ειναι εξημερωμενα καλυτερα να κρατουνται σε ζευγαρια..

*Περιμενουμε φωτος..

----------


## manos74

λοιπον σπυρο εγω ειχα ενα ρικνεκ τον ειχα παρει εξημερωμενο, ετρογε τα παντα οπως σου ειπανε δεν υπηρχε περιπτοση να φας κατι χωρις να του δοσεις να δοκιμασει αλλα περνανουσε καποιες περιεργες φασεις που δεν ηθελε να μπει μεσα στο κλουβι με αποτελεσμα οταν καταλαβενε οτι θα τον βαλω μεσα να μην ερχετε με τιποτα στην αρχη και αργοτερα να δαγγονει μεχρι που τον εδοσα γιατι ειχα μικρο παιδι και φοβομουν μην του κοψει κανενα δαχτιλο μιας και προσπαθουσε να του τραβιξει την ουρα. οπως μου ειπαν αργοτερα οι ρικνεκ εχουν περιεργο χαρακτιρα αλλα αφου δεν ειναι εξιμερωμενοι δεν νομιζω να εχεις κανενα προβλημα

----------


## spiroscorfu

απο οτι τα ειδα ειναι ηρεμα αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν πρεπει να τα βαλω με τα αλλα πουλια γιατι νευριαζουν αν τα εχω μεσα σπιτι μεχρι να τους φτιαξω εξω κλουβα θα εχουν προβλημα.Παντος παιδια ειναι τελεια

----------


## copa

Σπύρο καλησπέρα,

Από ότι λένε έιναι δύσκολα πουλιά. Θα μιλήσω από μικρή προσωπική πείρα.
Τον έχω σχεδόν 3 μήνες, είναι 4 χρονών και ο προηγούμενος τον είχε σε εξωτερικό κλουβί με άλλους παπαγάλους, δεν ήταν εξημερωμένος. 
. Έχω ασχοληθεί και τώρα τρώει από το χέρι μου, ανεβαίνει σε χέρι και ώμο, βγαίνει από το κλουβί του. Ο δικός μου είναι πολύ ήσυχος, ακόμα και όταν είναι έξω από το κλουβί. Σπάνια πετάει, μόνο αν φοβηθεί κάνει καμιά γύρα στο δωμάτιο και προσγειώνεται στο χέρι μου. Δεν έχει κομένα φτερά και είναι χάρμα. Ελέγχει απόλυτα τις πτήσεις του.
Τα απογεύματα για να ξεμουδιάζει τον δελεάζω με κάποια λιχουδιά, στέκομαι 3-4 μέτρα από το κλουβί του και πετάει προς τα μένα.
Δεν δέχεται χάδια, αν και προσπαθώ να τον ακουμπάω αλλά μάλλον δεν του αρέσει. Είναι γενικά επιφυλακτικός.
Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι όλα είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα του πουλιού. 
Φιλικά 
Κώστας

----------


## Niva2gr

Εννοείται οτι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να τα βάλεις στο ίδιο κλουβί με άλλα πουλιά. Θα γίνει μάχη και θα έχεις θύματα.
Μπορείς να τα έχεις στον ίδιο χώρο με τα άλλα, αλλά σε διαφορετικό κλουβί. Επίσης, δεδομένου οτι είναι άγρια, καλύτερα είναι να μην δοκιμάσεις να τα αφήσεις ελεύθερα στον χώρο ακόμα.
Αν σκοπεύεις πάντως να δοκιμάσεις να τα εξημερώσεις καλό είναι να μην έχεις πολλά πουλιά στον ίδιο χώρο για να έχουν την προσοχή τους επάνω σου.
Επίσης, δεν ξέρω σε τί κατάσταση ζούσαν πριν, αλλά θεωρώ καλό να κρατησεις έναν μήνα καραντίνα.

----------


## spiroscorfu

ειναι πολυ τελεια αυτη την εβδομαδα θα τα φερω σπιτι.δεν θα τα βαλω στο ιδιο δωματιο με τα αλλα.εχουν αναγκη αν θελησω να τα βαλω σε εξωτερικη κλουβα εχουν αναγκη?η ειναι ευαισθητα στο κρυο

----------


## copa

Αντέχουν στο κρύο. Μην ξεχνάς πως ζούν αρκετά από αυτά ελεύθερα σε κοπάδια σε αρκετές πόλεις στην Ελλάδα. Ταέχουν δεί αρκετοί σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη.
Αν ο προηγούμενος τα είχε έξω σίγουρα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Αν όχι για αρχή θα πρέπει να είσαι προσεχτικός μέχρι να συνηθίσουν. Καλό θα είναι στο κλουβί τους να τους βάλεις κ'ατι να τα προστατεύσεις από το κρύο.
Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## spiroscorfu

εχω ενα μπαλκονι 4χ4 θα βαλω κλουβες για ολα τα πουλια εκει ανοιξιατικα τωρα τις φτιαχνω φυσικα θα εχουν κλειστο κουτι για να κουρνιαζουν.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου ζευγαρωσουν ειναι περιπου ενος χρονου.

----------


## copa

Σπύρο καλησπέρα
Θα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι ζευγάρι. Είναι δύσκολο σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία να καταλάβεις ποιο είναι αρσενικό και ποιό θυληκό. Το δακτυλίδι που εμφανίζεται στο λαιμό γίνεται πολύ πιο έντονο στο αρσενικό, αλλά αυτό γίνεται μετά τα 2 χρόνια.
Η μόνη σίγουρη μέθοδος είναι εξέταση DNA για τόσο μικρή ηλικία.
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## spiroscorfu

πως μπορω να καταλαβω την ηλικια τους το ενα εχει μια ριγα μοβροζ.δεν εχουν δακτυληδι

----------


## spiroscorfu

τα δικα μου δεν μπορω να τα πλησιασω κανουν σαν τρελλα στο κλουβι και το θυληκο τσιριζει δυνατα ιδικα οταν βαζω το χερι μεσα να τους βαλω φαι.μηπως να τους αφησω την πορτα ανοιχτη να βγουν θα ξαναμπουν αραγε

----------


## copa

Είναι λίγο νωρίς. Πόσο καιρό τα έχεις; σίγουρα μην τα αφήσεις έξω αν δεν έχουν συνηθίσει το χώρο και πρώτα πρώτα εσένα. Θα πρέπει να δέχονται πρώτα φαγητό από το χέρι σου, έξω από το κλουβί, και μετά να το βάλεις μέσα να τα ταίζεις και πολύ μετά να ανοίξεις το κλουβί για να βγουν έξω. Μάλλον κακό θα τους κάνεις παρά καλό αν τόσο νωρίς τα βγάλεις έξω.
Υπομονή και αγάπη για να συνηθίσουν στην αρχή.
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## λακης κου

http://www.indianringneck.com
εδω εχει παρα πολλα σχετικα με ρικνεκ

----------


## spiroscorfu

την υλικια πως την καταλαβενεις γιατι ουτε αυτος που μου τα εδωσε ξερει ακριβως

----------


## spiroscorfu

Τα ρικνεκ μου ζευγαρωσαν σημερα τι κανω τωρα ξερει κανεις

----------


## Niva2gr

Είναι έτοιμα σωματικά; Τους έχεις τονώσει λίγο τον οργανισμό με σωστή διατροφή και ασβέστιο; Τώρα μάλλον θα χρειαστούν φωλιά.
Αν και εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να μην κάνεις τίποτα, δεδομένου οτι τα έχεις τόσο λίγο καιρό.

----------


## olaf

apo ta pio dyskola 5 xronia  exo zeygarh exo kanh ta panta den lene na me empisteytoune  ::

----------


## spiroscorfu

κιαν γεννησουν εκτος φωλιας αν δεν τους βαλω τι κανω?κριμα δεν ειναι να τα πεταξω!ισως βρηκαν ηρεμια εδω και ζευγαρωνουν ισως ειναι η εποχη τους και δεν θα ηθελα να τους τη χαλασω.

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν δεν τους έχεις κάνει διατροφική προετοιμασία (που σίγουρα δεν έχεις προλάβει να κάνεις) εγώ θα έλεγα να πετάξεις τα αυγά. Άλλωστε αν ζευγαρώνουν τώρα δεν θα δυσκολευτούν καθόλου να το κάνουν αυτό και στο μέλλον.

Καλύτερα να είναι όσο γίνεται προετοιμασμένα σωματικά για να βγάλουν γερούς νεοσσούς αλλά και για να μην αρρωστήσουν τα ίδια απο την ταλαιπωρία της γέννησης των αυγών και του μεγαλώματος των νεοσσών.

----------


## Σπυρος24

τελικα φιλε τι εγινε με τα αβγουλακια?

----------


## kakouras2

Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση, ringneck διαφορετικου χρωματος ζευγαρωνουν κανονικα? Πρασινο με μπλε, μπλε με κιτρινο κ.τ.λ.

----------


## spiroscorfu

apo oti kserw den yparxei problhma alla den kserw ti xrwma 8a bgoun ta mikra

----------


## theofanis

Παλιοτερα ειχα αγρια ζευγαρια ring necks,αλλα και μωρα ημερα....
Τα αγρια πουλια ειναι πολυ αγρια και επιθετικα με αλλα πουλια μικροτερου ειδους ,προσοχη!!!.Κατα τα αλλα ειναι αρκετα ευκολα οσο αφορα τη διατροφη τους,μπορεισ να τους δινεις και  φρουτα που τα λατρευουν.Το δυσκολο με τα αγρια ring neck ειναι πως σχεδον ποτε δεν φροντιζουν οι ιδιοκτητες για το σωστο κλουβι.Ειναι παπαγαλακια με μακρια ουρα πολυ καλες πτησεις ....αρα καλο θα ηταν να μπορουν να πετανε ποτε ποτε.......!
Τα ημερα ταισμενα με κρεμα πουλια ειναι παιχνιδιαρικα μιλουν και επισης μαθαινουν και διαφορα τεχνασματα.

----------


## andreas142

Είναι πολύ ομορφά και έξυπνα  πουλιά αλλά δυστυχώς δύσκολα γίνονται ήμερα.Είχα και εγώ πιο παλιά.Αν μπορείς βαλέ καμιά φωτογραφία

----------


## damoglis

Είναι πολύ ομορφά κάι  δαγκώνουν πολυ

----------


## Panosfx

Ενα ringneck θα μπορουσε να ζησει σχετικα καλα σε ενα κλουβι 77x49x30 ή ειναι πολυ μικρο για αυτο το πουλι;

----------

